# How low do you think Blu-Ray player prices will go this holiday season?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Last week I bought a Panasonic DMP-BD605 (Costco version of the BD60) for 159.00 and I love it. The main reason was that I could plug in my SD HC card to watch my home video, but I cannot get it to work. It only reads the JPEG's on the card. And then we recently subscribed to NetFlix blu-ray and I'm going to probably end up just returning this Panasonic and get the Samsung 2500 or LG 390, so I stream Net Flix.

With Costco's 90 day return policy I have plent of time to watch the prices fall this hoiday season.

Two questions:

1) In your opinion, how much will either of these two models come down in price?

2) Which would you purchase, if they were within $30 of each other? 

The best DVD upscaling is what I am most concerned about. Wi-Fi reliability not so much since I can run a cable to the back.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, Tiger direct had 175 Pioneer BluRay players for $100 just this week (sold out in less than 2 hrs) so I suspect we will see more decent players in that price range over the next 2 months.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Is there anyplace to go to find this kind of stuff out, other than going to hundreds of websites?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Watching video files from an SD card is not widely supported (if at all) in standalone Blu-ray players. I think the PS3 might (owners?), but you're probably better off using a cable connected from the camera.

I'm going to throw out what I think is one of the best deals out there right now: the Insignia NS-BRdvd3 for $99: http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/960904?highlight_key=y&keyword1=insignia

Now the video quality should be great, though many call into question the craftsmanship just because of the insignia name (with very little basis in personal experience). If it were me in the market, I'd take a $99 gamble.

Edit: Whoops, just noticed the priority on DVD upscaling in your post. Reports are that the Insignia doesn't do so well there. Might not be for you after all.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Many retail analysts have forecasted that this Holiday Season Blu Ray Players will be readily available at the magic 100 Dollar mark. Given your window, I would especially look at Black Friday (day after Thanksgiving) as there are usually some bonkers deals that day.

I would also look at your local Best Buy to see if there are any remaining BDP-51FD's in your area. They originally retailed for 600 Dollars, manufactured in Japan, excellent build and parts quality, and some have been able to get open box units for 60 Dollars. New in box units are going for around 150 which is still a steal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dropped buy Best Buy and they didn't have any decent high end BR players. Just regularly priced, mainstream units.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Rancho, again wait until the day after Thanksgiving onwards. Especially the day after Thanksgiving. If you can handle the huddled masses, during the first few hours, there are some absolutely insane loss leading deals to get people in the Holiday Spirit.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I think this year that BD players will be more popular and especially here in the UK prices have fallen and it is easy to pick up a player at very good prices...

JJ - a Pioneer 51 for $60 :yikes: that is approx £40...what a bargain!


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have not been fortunate enough to find a Pioneer player that low. I will keep looking, though I think the reality is that I will not find one that cheap and need to wait for Black Friday for an LG, Samsung or Pioneer. Usually, I try to avoid the stores that particular day but I guess this year will have to be different.

Any suggestions on what stores and websites to haunt on Black Friday, especially for Pioneer, etc. Not much use on finding a smoking deal on a piece of .


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Rancho, call your local Best Buy and have them do a search of the BDP-51 for your area. It really is an awesome player and they have been blowing them out. Also, inquire about the BDP-05FD. This is the Pioneer Elite version of the player and BB have been selling them super cheap as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I called Best Buy and they had nothing. The only Pioneer they carried was the BDP-120 for $199.99.

Unfortunately Cnet.com has no reviews for any Pioneer players.

The BDP-51 is at Amazon for $279. Anyone else see it for less?


----------



## SkaBooM (Oct 1, 2009)

I would avoid the LG if I were you, I have had three freinds and my parents who have had problems with there products.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm thinking the samsung for netflix ability, preout (I need), dvd upscaling; but at nearly $300, I'll have to wait...hopefully not too long. Question for me is, will upper-end prices fall proportionately with the lower-end models this season?


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am leaning toward the Samsung 2500 just for the reasons stated above: Netflix, and the upscaling is better than the 3600, which is more expensive.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Just this last past Black Friday, they're were blu-ray players for $78.99

Now, for the Hollidays, we shall see players as low as $39.99


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Rancho5 said:


> I am leaning toward the Samsung 2500 just for the reasons stated above: Netflix, and the upscaling is better than the 3600, which is more expensive.


I agree, the BD-P2500 is one very nice player with the HQV Reon video processor. 
And the very similar model, the BD-P2550 adds Pandora streaming, in addition to NetFlix.

The LG BD390 is another great player with Wi-Fi feature and tons of streaming stuff.


----------

